# comic stil?



## nimi (25. Mai 2004)

gibt es in photoshop die möglichkeit, von gescanten fotos solchen - ich nenn es mal comicstil - zu erstellen? hab die funktion "stamp" gefunden, ich glaube das geht in die richtung. das ergebnis sieht allerdings nicht so doll aus...

ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt. sorry, bin nicht vom fach...

danke im voraus ;-)


----------



## Leola13 (25. Mai 2004)

Suchen


----------



## stopfi (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe selbst länger auf verschiedene arten versucht solche Bilder zu machen, am besten geht es meines Erachtens so:

1. ein "gutes" Schwarzweißbild machen, also entweder einfach strg+shift+u oder   
        nur einen Kanal verwenden... und das ganze dann mit  Gradiationskurven 
        (strg+m) anpassen.

2. Helligkeit und Kontrast verändern (an der Stelle einfach in bisschen 
         rumprobieren, hier wird entschieden, wieviele Details du im Endergebnis 
         dann hast)

3. Filter-Stilisierungsfilter-Korneffekt auf Anisotrop stellen und 
         drüberlaufenlassen, bei Auflösungen > 600px in eine Dimension eventuell 
         mehrmals anwenden

4. Bild-Einstellungen-Schwellenwert.

Ein sehr schöner Effekt lässt sich auf erziehlen, wenn man im letzten Schritt nicht Schwellenwert sondern Tontrennung in 3-4 wählst.


----------



## nimi (25. Mai 2004)

danke stopfi. werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren...


@leola: kommentar hättest du dir sparen können. es gibt zwar bisher etliche threads zum thema "comic", die alle aber nicht optisch das ergebnis liefern, das ich habe wollte.....


----------



## nimi (25. Mai 2004)

STOPFI MENSCH

genau das hab ich gesucht. vielen dank.und ich ärgere mich tagelang mit dieser blöden stempel funktion rum....

machs jut!


----------



## Leola13 (25. Mai 2004)

Hai,

@nimi : Das war kein Kommentar, sondern ein Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion hier im Forum.

..... und nicht nur das. Mit einem Klick hättest Du alle 37 Post zum Thema Comis gehabt, incl. Tuts.

... aber, .... 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Comander_Keen (25. Mai 2004)

Um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen kannst du dein Bild dann noch Illustrator oder in Photoshop mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen. Damit würdest du die Qualität der Ränder, Farbübergänge, deutlich erhöhen.

_keen!

ps: Ein gewisse Menge an Engagement, selber Lösungen finden, kann sich hier als vorteilhaft erweisen. Vorallem gibt es das Thema ziemlich oft im Netz. Dann noch andere Benutzer wegen Äußerungen zu diesem Thema "anzumachen".. ich spar mir den Rest!


----------



## nimi (25. Mai 2004)

hello mr. keen!

meinst du nachzeichnen bevor oder nachdem ich den schwellenwert des bildes ändere? gibts eine funktion in photoshop dafür. z.b. pfad mit lasso erstellen und dann diesen pfad nachzeichnen lassen?


----------

